# FDA SAYS FOOD LABELLING HIDES ALLERGENS



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

AP WIREApril 3, 2001 F.D.A. Finds Faulty Listings of Possible Food Allergens http://www.nytimes.com/2001/04/03/business/03FOOD.html MNL________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------

